# Meet 'Sheba'



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

A "friend" text and said she no longer wants her cat and if I didn't take she would drop her off in the country somewhere,and I wouldn't put it past her. I gave her the name Sheba since I was not told a name. She is super sweet and reminds me off a cat we had when I was younger. When I brought her in she hid for maybe five minutes. She ate and used a litter box on the first day. She has no problem with my dogs and she is okay with Casey. I am told she is spayed,utd in shots and she is front declawed(which while I would d taken her in anyway is a big reason i did not want her outside). She is really funny and cuddly. She likes to play but also just sitting on the couch with you she is fine. Now it's just the problem of finding her a home.....it's going to d hard to part with her  she has already grown on me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a pretty girl, she looks so sweet!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She I such a sweet looking kitty. Hard to believe your friend would not want her! I am glad you took her in.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom,
Awww...She's such a Pretty girl and it looks like she's reaching out to you in the first picture...
No reason given why the "friend" no longer wanted her??
So sad...
I know you'll find her a good home...
To bad she couldn't stay with you...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Some friend! Hmph! You, however, are a cat's guardian angel! Sheba is a lucky girl that you have such a tender heart! I am sure she was so happy to get to your home for a good reason....and she is thanking you with all her purrs~!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

The reason was Sheba peed on the carpet....if my litter box wasn't cleaned for days I wouldn't go in it either! But one accident and our the door she goes :'( this same friend(used loosely) got rid of a puppy because it chewed up her favorite flip flops. I'm honestly glad I got Sheba! She is so sweet I can't get over it,lol. Casey attacks my feet when I walk in the door and Sheba paws me until I cuddle with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

She is just adorable  she got a few toys today that are easier for her to play with. Casey mostly has scratching things and a few"bird chasers" so I got a few balls and stuff for Sheba to bat around with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

She is gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sheba is lovely and you were fab to take her in. Maybe your "friend" should now realise she doesn't have the right demeanour to have a pet. It is probably a lucky day she came to you and I hope she finds a new forever home who appreciate her for her loving behaviour


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! She IS gorgeous! Like a little movie star! I could see her climbing out of a limo on Oscar night, and walking down that red car-PET!


----------



## angharad233 (Jun 5, 2014)

What an absolute beauty! You are so wonderful to take her in.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously going to miss this one :'( I wish I could keep her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom,
Sheba is such a Sweet Girl....
What a heartbreaking situation...
I'm sorry for you too...some of these cats just really pull on our heartstrings...
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

A family member may be taking her  have to ask them a few questions let them meet her and then have them sign some papers and its a go! I like being a self foster(not through rescue) but its hard when it comes to family asking for te rehome fee but I need it for the next foster! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

No offense but I think your friend should be barred from getting another pet. She is not a good fit. Good for you to take her on and what a sweet cat to adapt so well even to dogs.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree @cat owner again but I bet she will get another one. And my aunt just text me and said she is coming over Thursday to look at Sheba  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh it would be lovely if Sheba gets her proper forever home this weekend. I am sure your aunt will understand about the fee a4 it is only covering costs


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Sheba is sooo pretty! I hope your aunt does take her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

She is taking her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay I now have more time to write a better response. My aunt loved her! Sheba did a few of her acts and I wa glad my aunt got to see them. They have divided there trailer with baby gates and other thing so it gives time for the current cat to get used to her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a great story on so many fronts - except for your friend, of course! She's a beautiful cat and looks like a little lovebug. I'm so glad everything worked out!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

very pretty indeed!!!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Sheba looks like my cat, Skittles. When I saw the pic of Sheba here, I was like, are they related in some way? There are similarities in these two that make me think that. Here are a couple pics of Skittles.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay bitter sweet news. Sheba is almost completely deaf  I had an appt for her today my aunt took her to(I paid for it). We thought she might have vision loss since at night she would meow and basically scream until someone put her in bed with them and she would not move at all. So that's why I made the appt and I did tell my aunt about it. Vet confirmed she is almost deaf. You can drop a pan and she won't flinch. She would not come to kitty kitty but I jus thought she did not know it. My aunt does not love her any less and is still keeping her. They are absolutely in love with her. like she did hear she was playing as soon as she got in the house. No hiding,no hissing nothing just being herself  she can hear some tones and Loud pitches but that is it. So I'm guessing there is more to the story then her old "owner" is letting on. I know it's nothing I could fix but I feel bad for getting her in sooner to check up on her vision but i couldnt afford to until today. I just thought she was stubborn and didn't want to come! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

sweetcuddles said:


> Sheba looks like my cat, Skittles. When I saw the pic of Sheba here, I was like, are they related in some way? There are similarities in these two that make me think that. Here are a couple pics of Skittles.


Wow they are identical!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well there are members here with deaf cats, and I have a blind one (and so do others), and being deaf/blind doesn't really seem to faze them. It's amazing how well they do, actually. It seems like Sheba's maybe just showing a little insecurity by crying until someone gets into bed with her? I'm so glad her deafness hasn't changed your aunt's mind about taking her in!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> Well there are members here with deaf cats, and I have a blind one (and so do others), and being deaf/blind doesn't really seem to faze them. It's amazing how well they do, actually. It seems like Sheba's maybe just showing a little insecurity by crying until someone gets into bed with her? I'm so glad her deafness hasn't changed your aunt's mind about taking her in!


I'm still kicking myself and wondering how I did not know! I would have been training her differently. I can easily tell when I'm working with a deaf dog so why didn't I pick up on it with Sheba?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

It might be why she's so confident. Apparently, it's not normal that I can walk my cat along a busy road, but likely due to his deafness, he just doesn't care! Lol seriously, deafness isn't an issue except when they're doing something bad you can uell at them lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Dicesmom, don't feel bad about not realising or thinking Sheba was deaf. You took her in her time of need from a horrible situation and you found her a family who already love her. That is a success story in mine and many other people's books.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Absolutely. If you're not expecting it, there's no reason to have suspected it. Easy enough to say, I know...I can't tell you how much I feel guilty, to this day, for not realizing sooner that Margaux was having trouble seeing. It was probably 3 months before it dawned on me, and by then it was too late to save her sight. 

But in your case, it's no harm, no foul - she was already deaf, and she certainly doesn't appear to have been suffering at all from staying with you!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. My aunt told me Sheba is doing well and they absolutely love her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Dicesmom!
I also have a deafie cat! 
I adopted her, after she was dumped, at where I work...along with another cat, a bobtail boy...
She would never have survived out here, with the big owls, hawks and coyotes...
And Snowflake is quite the little character! 
Biggest thing for deafies, DON'T startle them!
I always approach her from the front and if she's sleeping, I'll make something vibrate by her, she's very sensitive to vibrations! 
You saved Sheba and found her a great home!
Cats hide a lot of things well, including deafness...
That isn't your fault, you didn't notice!
It took being around Snowflake, for a good couple of months, to be sure...
I think your Aunt is great for keeping her!!
Sharon


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Sharon and that's my aunts name who has Sheba  Sheba is still doing good and my aunts cat is more excepting now. Sheba is in love with my cousin and is sticking close to her. Make my aunt jealous,haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, so glad to hear that things are working out well for Sheba!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom, 
There are some pretty good ideas and info to be found, just by Googling "Deaf Cats", which your aunt might find useful!
Glad Sheba is settling in!! 
Sharon


----------

